# Is there chance for Australian PR getting rejected after getting the invitation



## mailtoratheesh.s (Jan 19, 2016)

I am from India and applying for Australia skilled migration. Is there chance for Australian PR getting rejected after getting the invitation and paying the visa fees. Will the visa fees be refunded


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Visa fees once paid will be paid only in extra ordinary circumstances like death or permanent disability, again its case by case basis.

There can be various reasons for visa rejection like fraudulent representation of points like over claiming work experience points or employment verification going adverse.

Other than that, if all of your documents are genuine and there's no discrepancy in the points you are claiming, then your visa application can never be rejected. 

Australian PR visa is not like US visa where the consulate officer has the power to approve or deny visa after petition is approved. It does not depend on the whim of CO if all the documents are genuine.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

aarohi said:


> Visa fees once paid will be paid only in extra ordinary circumstances like death or permanent disability, again its case by case basis.
> 
> There can be various reasons for visa rejection like fraudulent representation of points like over claiming work experience points or employment verification going adverse.
> 
> ...


Well said aarohi!


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, there are hell lot of chance being your PR application rejected. There are very slim chance to get refunded on that cases. Go through the DIBP website to know the options for getting refund. 

On the other hand, there is no chance at all being rejected provide that all of your docs are genuine and all of your claims are valid.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

if you fail the medical requirements like being HIV positive or you have major character issues then you will be rejected outright.


----------



## Naveen57 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Visa Rejection*

Hi,
When can CO reject the Application ? is it in first attempt of application review or any other case


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naveen57 said:


> Hi,
> When can CO reject the Application ? is it in first attempt of application review or any other case


Before taking a final decision, you will get a Natural justice letter and given a chance to put your side of the story

It will not be a one sided decision.

Cheers


----------



## Naveen57 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks a lot for Prompt reply.
My doubt was I have lodged on 03-Mar and co contacted me once for documents which i have provided and then CO contacted me on 21 sep 2017 saying my passport is not atleast 6 months valid which I have renewed and re submitted . 
recently I am seeing posts of Visa's getting rejected. Just want to know if the CO rejects for VISA when they verify the application for the first time or they can reject at any level?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naveen57 said:


> Thanks a lot for Prompt reply.
> My doubt was I have lodged on 03-Mar and co contacted me once for documents which i have provided and then CO contacted me on 21 sep 2017 saying my passport is not atleast 6 months valid which I have renewed and re submitted .
> recently I am seeing posts of Visa's getting rejected. Just want to know if the CO rejects for VISA when they verify the application for the first time or they can reject at any level?


At any level

Members have reported even waiting for 2 years for a grant.

So even a year delay is not unusual and there is no need to panic, if all your claims and documents are genuine 

Moreover as I said it’s never a one sided decision 
You will be given ample opportunity to present your case before a final decision is taken, even if they find something wrong with the application 

Cheers


----------



## Naveen57 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Naveen57 said:


> Thanks a lot for your time.


Check on the DIBP website about how much time it takes to process most of the cases. In Past, most of the cases would be processed in 4-6 months, but that doesn't seem to be the case now and it takes a lot more time now.


----------



## Harish891989 (Jan 19, 2018)

newbienz said:


> At any level
> 
> Members have reported even waiting for 2 years for a grant.
> 
> ...


Hi,

In my case, after applying 190 visa i may move to India under bridging visa because my contract will be completed by march end and i applied through 457visa on Victoria employment path and being more than 6 months in Australia and moreover my contract will be ended on march(via ICT occupation applicant).
If Case office, verify for employment later than march end does it may reject or not..?

Thanks a lot in davance.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Harish891989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case, after applying 190 visa i may move to India under bridging visa because my contract will be completed by march end and i applied through 457visa on Victoria employment path and being more than 6 months in Australia and moreover my contract will be ended on march(via ICT occupation applicant).
> If Case office, verify for employment later than march end does it may reject or not..?
> ...


I wont be a problem, becoz the points u r claiming for experience is truthful and soon as u finish u r contract, u can upload the reviling orders and reference letter. I dont see any problem.

Rejection Reasons :-
1. Fraudulent Documents.
2. Over-claiming Points.
3. Medical Reasons.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harish891989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case, after applying 190 visa i may move to India under bridging visa because my contract will be completed by march end and i applied through 457visa on Victoria employment path and being more than 6 months in Australia and moreover my contract will be ended on march(via ICT occupation applicant).
> If Case office, verify for employment later than march end does it may reject or not..?
> ...


The CO is only interested in verifying the claims that you made till the date of invite

Any changes in your job or location, will not affect your processing or decision 

Just keep the CO informed when you move back to india and give him your new job details and updated contact details

Cheers


----------



## Harish891989 (Jan 19, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The CO is only interested in verifying the claims that you made till the date of invite
> 
> Any changes in your job or location, will not affect your processing or decision
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for quick reply...

I forgot to add one more information....Here i'm claiming as ielts band 6
Like 55+5ss
English Language = 0pts(Competent English)
Age : 30pts
Edu: 15pts
spouse : 5pts
1year experience in VIC: 5pts and still working in Vic
ss: 5pts
ICT Occupation : Software Engineer(261313)

Is this remains valid? after getting Invite and moving to India in bridging visa...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harish891989 said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply...
> 
> I forgot to add one more information....Here i'm claiming as ielts band 6
> Like 55+5ss
> ...


Nothing changes as as far as your 189 application is concerned
Just make sure that your wife works legally in AUS, in case she intends to stay behind after you leave 

Cheers


----------



## Harish891989 (Jan 19, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nothing changes as as far as your 189 application is concerned
> Just make sure that your wife works legally in AUS, in case she intends to stay behind after you leave
> 
> Cheers





newbienz said:


> Nothing changes as as far as your 189 application is concerned
> Just make sure that your wife works legally in AUS, in case she intends to stay behind after you leave
> 
> Cheers


I have received the VIC SS within a week and lodged the 190 visa application 2 days back.
Now my contract is getting over on march end and my employer will be termination my 457 visa in another 2months. Now i will be travelling back to India and i will be working for parent company. 

I received the SS visa invite in a week because i applied Via 457 and showed currently working in VIC morethan a year, but here i showed the competent English, actual required for ICT Software engineer is Proficient English. 

I'm totally confused, If i move to India until visa grant, will it effect my visa processing? because i claimed the points saying that i am working Australia... 

Age = 30pts 
Education = 15points
Vic experience = 5points 
wife sponsored = 5 points 
English = 0points(PTE 50)
VIC SS = 5points
TOTAL = 60points.

Thanks a lot in advance....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harish891989 said:


> I have received the VIC SS within a week and lodged the 190 visa application 2 days back.
> Now my contract is getting over on march end and my employer will be termination my 457 visa in another 2months. Now i will be travelling back to India and i will be working for parent company.
> 
> I received the SS visa invite in a week because i applied Via 457 and showed currently working in VIC morethan a year, but here i showed the competent English, actual required for ICT Software engineer is Proficient English.
> ...


You have to prove points only till the date of your invite 

As long as you had completed 1 year of working in Australia on the day of invite you are safe as you have correctly claimed the points

What you do post invite, the department is not bothered
You only have to update the CO of your current location as he may need to contact you and also your IED will depend on whether you are in Australia or not on the date of the grant

As you were working in VIC for more then 6 months, VIC has lowered the English requirement from proficient to competent 

I think in this year yours is the first case I have come across with anyone getting SS as Software engineer with just 55 points

You bring something special to the table as far as the VIC bureaucrats are concerned as applicants with 70-75 points are languishing for their invites for months 
Cherish your luck and the specialisation you have

Cheers


----------



## Harish891989 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks buddy, 
Now i'm relaxed...

I hope soon CO should be assigned....


----------

